# NJ Cigar Dinner/Meeting 6 Sept



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Wednesday 6 September

Just about two years ago, the Metropolitan Society had a historic night.

That's the night Mike Giannini of La Gloria Cubana joined us as our guest speaker. During the course of his presentation, silver platter after silver platter full of cigars made the rounds at our dinner leaving members with a total of TEN PREMIUM La Gloria Cubana Cigars each. It got to the point that there were howls and cheers around the room by members every time Mike brought out another platter. Members are still talking about our La Gloria night to this day!

Well, in a late development, Mike Giannini has informed us that he is joining us again for our September 6 dinner next week. We needn't tell you that this will be another very big night for our club. So, if you plan on attending and still haven't responded, please do so as seating is limited. http://www.metrocigar.com/club_events.htm

Be part of another history-making La Gloria night at the Metropolitan Society!!

Roscoe


----------

